# Copenhagen coffee shops



## dajowr (Jul 5, 2014)

Going to Copenhagen for a few days. Can anyone recommend any quaint or unique coffee places within the city? I've already tried Democratic Coffee, Coffee Collective and The Big Apple


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16974-Copenhagen-cafe-tips&highlight=Copenhagen


----------

